# New Vic Firth LED Drum Sticks



## Despised_0515 (Sep 10, 2009)

Buy Vic Firth Lite Stix LED Drumsticks | Drum Sticks | Musician's Friend

Not out yet, just saw these in my newest issue of Revolver Magazine.
If they didn't cost so much, I'd get me a pair.
Sticks don't last long enough to pay that much for 'em.


----------



## damigu (Sep 11, 2009)

that is pretty friggin' cool.

but most bands don't even make enough per gig (especially divided among the members) to be able to buy a new pair often enough!

though part of me wonders how easy it would be to make your own. if you have a drill press, you can core out a stick with a really thin drill bit and epoxy an LED into its tip and connect to a battery in the base.


----------



## lefty robb (Sep 11, 2009)

$130 for a single pair of drumsticks? Really? 


That would be just like paying the same for a single pack of guitar strings...But then again if it were possible to say, make strings out of EL wire...well, that might just be cool..


----------



## InCasinoOut (Sep 11, 2009)

Seeing a drumstick with a USB port on the butt end is really, really weird. Haha.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome......but not $130 awesome. Those would last my drummer a day tops. He goes through sticks like crazy. He managed to break the mammoth OAK sticks I bought him in about 3 days.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 11, 2009)

So damn expensive, even Lars Ulrich wouldn't waste his money on these!


----------



## SpaceDock (Sep 11, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> So damn expensive, even Lars Ulrich wouldn't waste his money on these!


----------

